# Adria Matrix 680SP - 12v electrical issues. Please help!



## Inno

Hi, I am new to this forum and a recent owner of a new Adria Matrix 680 SP. We have been experiencing a problem with the 12v electrical system that despite going back to the dealer 3 times has not been able to be fixed. I am interested to understand if anyone else has suffered from anything similar and indeed whether it’s been fixed as the dealer and Adria have to date been unable to resolve it.

The problem is (typically) an intermittent one and only occurs when the vehicle is on 240v hook-up. In essence the 12v system trips out and can only be resolved by turning the power off then on again on the control panel. This happens on average 3 or 4 times a week at random times during the day. This is a major issue for us as we use it for winter holidays and the resulting heating failure at -10’C could be catastrophic let alone bring a rapid end to the holiday.

The dealer informs us that the control panel and unit have been replaced yet the problem still occurs?!

This is incredibly frustrating particularly on a new vehicle – please can anyone help so that we can actually enjoy the vehicle and relax on holiday in the future. Many thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon Inno, 

Check the battery terminal connection on to the battery first and foremost, then check any supply and sense fuses near the battery as if these are LED ones which illuminate when blown then we have known similar problems to be the cause of such issues; Dethleffs also use these fuses and if it is these style of fuse then replace them for the standard non LED variety.

Let me know if this helps at all.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Inno

Hi Chris 

Many thanks for your quick response - I'll take a look this weekend

Cheers
Brian


----------



## bagger666

Hello Inno,

Is the problem resolved? How?

bagger666


----------



## Inno

Hi Bagger666

No, problem still exists. Words and promises from Adria but no action. Mighty disapointed to say the least. 6 months in after a new vehicle purchase and the problem still exists!!

I would struggle to recommend or consider Adria in the future!

Cheers
Brian


----------



## listerdiesel

Exactly 'what' is tripping out?

Can you describe the device and what description is on the casing for it?

Peter


----------



## Inno

Hi Peter

Its the LED 'touch screen' control panel (no physical switches) above the door that turns itself off.

If it helps I've attached a photo of it or there is also a photo of it (4th one along) in the following link - http://www.adria-mobil.com/en/2013/motorhomes/matrix-family/matrix-axess/#interior

I kept a log (see below) during our last 2 trips which may help explain the situation

Kind regards
Brian

DEC 2012 - 12V ISSUE LOG

1. 12 v supply turning itself off

28/12 arrived Ste Foy - On Generator - No problems

29/12 Arrived at la Rosiere. Now on hook up.

30/12 woke up in night (1.30am) freezing cold - the heating was off. Went to turn on light but no power. Had to turn control panel on and off all then appeared to work. That's a bit worrying, thankfully it's not that cold outside I.e. only -4 not -28. But why?

31/12 woke up with alarm at 730 am. The heating has stopped working AGAIN!!!! No power AGAIN!!!! This is dangerous! Not fit for purpose! Had to turn power off/on to get things working. There was a red warning triangle that disappeared once power turned off/on.

1/1 12v supply went off Again!!! same story, everything working fine when we went to bed, when i woke up no heating and no 12v at all. I had to turn off and then on again to get supply. the red warning triangle was on again - pressed it this time and it came up with the E5 warning message. Once pressed the warning triangle disappeared.

2/1 over night in Calais. No hook up and the power did NOT go off in night. parallel battery warning light on again

Why does the 12v/ control panel turn itself off? Can't do feb holiday without some confidence that this has been rectified. 
i) I think this only occurs on hook up and may well have happened at home prior to departure

ii) Why does it only appear to happen at night? the van was on hook up for 3 days (72 hours) yet the 12v only turns off in the night hours only. Very worrying. It's almost as though it goes into sleep mode

FEB 2013 - 12V ISSUE LOG

- Hooked up to 240v from c.12.00hrs Saturday 9/2/13 to c.05.30hrs Saturday 16/2/13 = c.162 hours
- 12v turned itself off 5 times during this period as follows:

- 10/2/13
- 17.30hrs 240v tripped out. Fan heater, heater and fridge on.
- #1 - 18.30hrs 12v power out. Most lights on. No warning codes.

- 11/2/13
- #2 - 12v turned off at c.5am off. No lights. Heating on 240v. Fridge on

- 14/2/13
- #3 - Came back 1730hrs. All OK (outside light working) within 10 mins of coming back 12v tripped/turned off
- #4 & #5 - 12v Tripped/turned off twice during the night

Departed 16/2 - No further occurrences

[/img]


----------



## downhill222

We have am Adria 571 SP with the same problem as you. (Brand new this yr).
It's switched off on both mains & 12v battery on ours.
It's an annoying and frustrating issue as it does not happen every time we are out in the MH. It does seem to be completely random.
I have spoken to our dealer and he is aware of others with the same issue and has told me they are working on resolving, which sounds as though they have no clue why it's happening.


----------



## JK1972

Has this problem now been rectified as I have just bought a 660 sport (new) and has shut down twice in the last week hooked up to 240v on the drive... I thought 1 of the kids had turned it off!! They did deny it!!


----------



## joedenise

you said it yourself not fit for purpose take it back and ask for your money back and see if anything happens if not take the money

joe


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Inno,

It might be worth contacting Nord directly for assistance http://www.nordelettronica.it/ or their UK agent http://www.caravantechnology.com/Nordelettronica-C5.aspx to see if remedial action can be sought through these channels.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## downhill222

I have an SP 571 with the NE219L panel, so not sure if this is the same as yours.
After discussing with the dealer I bought the van from, he told me that I was not the only one with the issue and that a fix was being worked on.
He kept me up to date and was in touch as soon as the fix was in place.
As I am nearly 200miles away from the dealer, I asked him to send me the parts with the instructions so that I could fit myself. It took 5mins to fit the filter (sounds like a relay in the unit to me).
Basically, the filter is fitted to the main power distribution panel, NE237 on my van.
I have tested on battery only and I left the panel & fridge on overnight and all was good in the morning.
I’ve not tested yet with 240v hook up, but will get round to it.
If you send me your e-mail address, I can send some pictures I took and the documentation sent to me. It may help with your discussions with the dealer.
Not sure who your dealer is, but if they are an Adria dealer, then they should certainly be aware of this issue and the fix now in place.
Hope this helps.


----------

